

Web Development Basics Learning Bookmarks - felipesabino
https://github.com/felipesabino/web-learning-bookmarks

======
felipesabino
I started collecting all links I used to send to people that asked me for help
when they were just started on web development and it initially resulted in
this repo.

I still don't know the best way to organise it (topic, sub-topics, etc) and
how to let it simple for those who are starting and have no idea how to search
for stuff...

Any suggestions or PR are welcome, thanks

